# Enermax PRO82+ 385W



## Rain_in_may84 (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

relativ lange ist es her, dass Enermax eine Netzteilserie für den  Mainstreammarkt vorgestellt hat. 
Man kümmerte sich mit der Infiniti und Galaxy Reihe eher um Enthusiasten, mit dicken Portemonaies(mit Preisen ab ca. 140) und potenten Systemen(Leistungen ab 650 Watt). 
Die beiden neuen Netzteilserien waren und sind auch immer noch gut, aber die alten Serien, vorallendingen die Liberty Reihe, wurden von der Konkurenz ein und teilweise überholt.

Jetzt haben die Taiwaner eine neue Serie im Programm, die für Enduser wieder interessant sein dürfte. Die Rede ist von der MODU82+/PRO82+ Serie. 
Die MODU82+ Reihe ist, wie der Name schon erraten lässt mit modularen Kabelmangement ausgestattet, während die PRO82+ Reihe nur mit fixen Kabelsträngen daher kommt.
Beiden Serien teilen sich aber ein Innenleben und sind daher technisch nahezu identisch.

Folgende Versionen gibt es derzeitig: POR82+ mit 385/425/525/625 Watt und MODU82+ 
mit 425/525/625 Watt.

Wie man am Namen und an der Werbungsaufmachung erkennen kann, sollen die "Neuen" gut für die Umwelt sein 
dank hohen Wirkungsgrad von mindestens 82%. So soll der Geldbeutel des Kunden geschont werden, zudem entsteht wegen des hohen Wirkungsgrades weniger Abwärme im Netzteil und der Netzteillüfter kann leiser arbeiten 
(kurze Anmerkung die 82% gelten für 110V Wechselstrom, für die bei uns üblichen 230V gibt Enermax eine Effizienz von mindestens 84% an).
Alle Netzteile der Serie sind nach der neuen ATX Version 2.3 spezifiziert (was für Vorteile das hat, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, weil mir noch kein ATX v2.3 Dokument in die Hände gekommen ist), haben das 80+ Bronze Siegel, erfüllen die Energy Star 4.0 Richtlinien und haben das "Blauer Engel" Siegel.
Weiterhin wirbt die Verpackung mit voller Unterstützung für Quadcoe und SLI/Crossfire (ab den 425 W Versionen), mit voller elektromagnetischer Abschirmung, Air Guard (spezielle Beschaffenheit des Lufteinlasses um Geräusche zu minimieren), SafeGuard(siehe weiter unten), SpeedGuard (Lüftersteuerung von Enermax) sowie drei 12 Volt Schienen (beim 385 W sind es nur zwei).
Die MODUs und PROs haben alle einen 12 cm Lüfter, welcher aus durchsichtigen Kunststoff ist.

Ich habe mich mal von Werbung verleiten lassen und mir so ein neues Netzteil gekauft. Ich habe mich für das PRO82+ 385W entschieden, nicht weil mir das Geld ausgegangen ist, sondern weil es für mein System mehr als ausreicht. Die Erfahrungen mit dem Netzteil werde ich nun mit euch teilen, so viel Spaß beim Lesen 


* Verpackung:*

Das Enermax kommt in einem 25x10x22cm großen, recht schlichten, schwarzen Karton. 
Dieser ist recht unspektakulär, auf der Front ist die Produktbezeichnung(relativ klein) und das Netzteil, in fast orginalgröße, abgebildet.
Auf der einen Seite finden sich die Spezifikationen (Amperezahlen, Combinedleistungen etc.) auf der anderen Seite gibt es ein paar Bilder und ein Lüfterdrehzahl/Netzteilauslastungs-Diagramm zu bewundern.
Die Rückseite bildet ein Wirkungsgrad/Netzteilauslastungs-Diagramm ab, zudem stehen dort in sechs verschiedenen Sprachen die Featureliste des Netzteiles.

Die Verpackung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Zubehör:*

Das Zubehör ist relativ mager. Für ein Netzteil dieser Preisklasse aber einigermaßen angemessen(ich persönlich stehe ja nicht so auf Zubehör).
Im Lieferumfang sind neben dem Netzteil und der Bedienungsanleitung, ein kaltgeräte Stecker, zwei kleine Enermax Aufkleber, zwei Klettbänder für die Kabel und vier Schrauben die unverständlicherweise in metalloptik 
und nicht wie etwa beim Infiniti in schwarz geliefert werden. Das Enermax Infiniti ist hier eindeutig besser ausgestattet, kostet aber auch fast drei mal so viel wie das PRO82+. Das Corsair HX620 hat hier ebenfalls mehr zu bieten.

Das Enermax samt Zubehör



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Optik/Haptik:*

Die Enermax-Leute haben dem jüngsten Spross eine tiefschwarze, glatte Metallaußenhaut spendiert. Auf der Seite, wo normalerweise bei Netzteilen die Spezifikationen stehen prangt beim Enermax ein großes, weißes PRO82+ Logo. 
Die Spezifikationen stehen auf der anderen Seite, die im eingabuten Zustand eigentlich Keiner sehen kann. Die äußere Form ähnelt stark der Liberty und Infiniti Reihe, also ein dunkles Metallgehäuse, mit einem großen Lüfter auf der Unterseite, einer wabenförmigen Luftaustrittsöffnung und den goldenen Lüftergitter, welches leider über das Gehäuse rausragt.
Auch wenn das PRO82+ nicht ganz so edel aussieht wie das Infiniti, mit seinen gebürsteten Metalllook, kann die Verbarbeitung aber mithalten und befindet sich auf gleichen Niveau. 
Alles macht einen soliden Eindruck und Nichts ist zu beanstanden. Einzig die Kabel vom HX620 machen auf "den letzten Zentimern" einen etwas besseren Eindruck. Dort gehen die schwarzen Umantelungen der Kabel 
wesentlich näher an die jeweiligen Stecker als bei den Enermax Netzteilen.  


Das eingebaute PRO82+ mit überstehenden Lüftergitter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Technik en Detail:*

Das PRO82+ hat, wie die Bezeichnung schon verrät eine Nennleistung von 385 Watt. Aufgeteilt werden diese auf 110 Watt 3,3/5V Combinedleistung und 360 Watt 12V Combindleistung(der beiden 12V Schienen), 7,2 Watt -12V und 15 Watt 5Vsb.
Der Hersteller gibt eine sehr hohe Effizienz von 84-88% an und schmückt sich und das Netzteil mit einen 80+ Bronze Siegel(eine Bronze Siegel bekommt ein NT mit einem Wirkungsgrad von mindestens 82% zwischen 20 und 100% Auslastung). 
Meines Wissens nach ist das auch die erste Netzteilserie, welche ATX in der Version 2.3 verwendet.
Einen 20+4 Pin Mainboardstecker, einen 4+4 Pin (Pentium 4) CPU-Stecker, vier S-ATA, sechs Molex, ein Floppy und ein PCIe 6 Pin Stecker sind als Anschlüsse vorhanden. Wieterhin bietet Enermax noch ein 3 Pin Lüfterstecker,
um die Drehzahl des Netzteillüfters auszulesen.
Wie oben schon erwähnt verfügt der Testproband über AirGuard, SpeedGuard und SafeGuard. Die ersten beiden habe ich oben schon erklärt, den SafeGuard will ich hier etwas genauer beleuchten.
Er ist eigentlich nichts weiter als die Zusammenfassung der netzteilinternen Sicherungen. 
Das sind: OCP(Over Current Protection): Überstomschutz, OVP(Over Voltage Protection): Überspannungsschutz,
UVP(Under Voltage Protection): Unterspannungsschutz, OPP(Over Power Protection): Überlastungsschutz, OTP(Over Temperature Protection): Überhitzungsschutz und SCP(Short Connection Protection): Kurzschlussschutz.

Für mehr Informationen: www.enermax.de 


* Praxis und Leistung:*

Der Einbau gestalltet sich als etwas schwierig, weil das goldenen Lüftergitter etwas über das Netzteilgehäuse ragt. Somit musste ich die Metalllasche am Gehäuse nach unten drücken, um die PSU in ihren angestammten Platz zu bekommen. Das ist doch recht ärgerlich, es wäre sicher kein Problem gewesen dieses Gitter in das Gehäuse ein zulassen. Festgemacht bekommt man nun die nächste "schwierige" Aufgabe: Zwei S-ATA Laufwerke anzuschließen; hört sich einfach an, weil vier Stecker vorhanden sind. Die Umsetzung gestalltet sich etwas schwierig, da alle vier Stecker an einen Strang hängen. Zudem sind vom ersten bis zum letzten Stecker ca. 25 cm Abstand. Hier macht sich der starre Aufbau des Netzteiles negativ bemerkbar. 
Es gibt insgesamt  vier Kabelstränge die aus dem Netzteil gehen. Ein Strang für den 20+4 MB Stecker, einer für den PCIe Anschluss, ein weiterer für den 4+4 CPU Stecker und der letzte Strang ist für alle Laufwerksanschlüsse da. Er teilt sich dann nach 14cm in drei Unterstränge auf: drei Molex, drei Molex mit ein Floppy und die 4 S-ATA Stecker.
Beim Anschluss des großen Mainboardsteckers macht sich die miese Steckverbindung des 20+4 Steckers bemerkbar, es gibt nämlich keine. Selbst Xilence bekommt das besser hin und stattet die beiden (20+4) Stecker mit einer klippverbindung aus. 
So muss man beide Stecker beim Anschließen festhalten und zusammen drücken, sonst klappt das nicht.
Hat man den ansonsten unproblematischen Einbau gemeistert folgt ein sehr angenehmer und problemloser Betrieb.

Der 20+4 Stecker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind alle Kabel und Stecker abgebildet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein normales System besteht aus:

E8200@Stock
Gigabyte G33M-DS2R
Palit 9600GT@Stock (650/1625/900 MHz)
4 GiB G.Skill 8000U
Seagtate HDD ST3250410AS (250 GB, S-ATA)
Hitachi HDD (250 GB, P-ATA)
Samsung DVD Brenner
W-Lan PCI Karte

Der Idle Modus ist Windows beim "Nichtstun" (im BIOS C1E aktiviert, Thermal Throtteling aktiviert, EIST deaktiviert).
Der Load Modus bestand aus 2 Instanzen Superpi und dem Fellwürfel vom ATI Tool(dieser war auf Echtzeit gesetzt).

Die Verbrauchswerte gelten für den ganzen PC (ohne Monitor und sonstige Sachen wie Drucker etc.) und wurden mit einen Strommessgerät der Marke BaseTech ermittelt.

Der Versuchsaufbau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System: normal


*Vebrauchswerte*
| 
* idle*
* (W)*| 
*max.load  (W)*

Enermax PRO82+ 385W
 | 
80
| 
146
Enermax Infiniti
 650W| 87
| 150Da ich das Netzteil ein wenig fordern wollte, habe ich noch meine Maxtor Festplatte (80 GB, S-ATA), meine zwei 30cm Leuchtstoffröhren und 2 Gehäuselüfter (ein 12cm und ein 8 cm Modell) drangehangen. Zudem habe ich eine 8800GT auf 720/1800/1040 MHz rennen lassen und meinen E8200 auf 4,0 GHZ@1,4Volt betrieben.

System: mit 3 HDDs, 8800GT,+zwei Lüfter und übertaktet


*Vebrauchswerte*
| 
* idle*
* (W)*| 
*max.load  (W)*

Enermax PRO82+ 385W
 | 125
| 
227
Enermax Infiniti
 650W| 131
| 231Wie man sieht, ist das Netzteil sehr effizient und es verbaucht weniger Strom als das schon sehr gute Infiniti. Die Marketingleute haben also mit den hohen Wirkungsgrad nicht übertrieben.
Zum anderen fällt auf, dass ich das Netzteil mit maximal möglicher Übertaktung (mit Luftkühlung) gerade so etwas mehr als zur Hälfte auslasten konnte (je nachdem welchen Wirkungsgrad man zu Grunde nimmt. Bei 84% Wirkungsgrad wären es 191 W und bei 88% wären es 200 W realen Verbrauch) es bleiben also noch mehr als 180 Watt die man noch als Reserve hat. 
Leider konnte ich keine stromhungrigere Komponenten mehr auftreiben, aber die 12 Volt Combinedleistung ist mit 360W (30 Ampere) sehr großzügig bemessen und es sollte der Betrieb eines übertaktenen Quadcore und einer 8800Ultra ohne weiteres mit diesen Netzteil möglich sein.
Zu der Geräuschkulisse von dem PRO82+ lässt sich so viel sagen: leiser als das Infiniti, welches mehr Lagergeräusche von sich gibt, die deutlicher hörbar sind. 
Aber in meinen PC lässt sich das Netzteil nicht raushören, weil meine Festplatten lauter sind als das PRO82+.


* Mein Fazit:*

Das Enermax PRO82+ 385W ist ein insgesamt gutes bis sehr gutes Netzteil (je nach dem wo man seine Prioritäten setzt). Es schwächelt aber im Detail, so nervt die fehlende Steckverbindung vom 20+4 Stecker und das die S-ATA Stecker alle an einer Leitung hängen. Das überstehende Lüftergitter ist auch suboptimal und kann zu Problemen beim Einbau führen. Ob der vorhandene 6 Pin PCIe Stecker anstatt des 8 Pins irgendwann zum Problem werden wird, lässt sich noch nicht ganz absehen. 
Wer sich auf diese Mankos einstellen kann bzw. wem diese egal sind findet in dem Enermax PRO82+ 385W ein Top Netzteil. 
Wer viele (S-ATA) Lauwerke ziemlich verteilt in seinen PC hat sollte auf die MODU82+ Reihe ausweichen, hier hat zudem eine SLI/Crossfire Unterstützung und einen 8 Pin PCIe Stecker. Der Preis von ~50 ist zwar nicht ganz billig aber man bekommt einen gutes Produkt dafür, von daher ist er angemessen.


Hier sind 3 S-ATA Laufwerke angeschlossen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Schöne Grüße, der Rain*


Anmerkungen:

Ich habe das PRO82+ jetzt schon seit fast 3 Wochen und habe damit mein Enermax Infiniti 650 W ersetzt, den Kauf bereue bis jetzt noch nicht. Einige von euch werden sich sicher Fragen, warum ich ein Top 650 W Netzteil gegen ein 385 W Netzteil ohne Kabelmanegment ersetze. Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: Schlechte Auslastung. Das Infiniti wurde selten über 20% AUslasung betrieben. Für diesen Bereich <20% gibt es keine Vorgaben für den Wirkungsgrad.
Und da lässt man sehr viele Watt liegen und gibt unnötig Geld aus. Erst bei über 20% Auslastung gelten für ATX Norm und 80%+ Siegel die Mindesteffizienzen. Aber selbst mit der 385 Watt PSU schaffe ich es nicht im Idle auf die 20% zu kommen.
Das ist aber egal, weil die Verbrauchswerte liegen bei mir immer unterhalb vom Infiniti und das war mir wichtig. 
Bis auf die Probleme bein einbauen ist es ein tolles NT. Es läuft ruhig, stabil und ohne Mucken. Für knapp 50 ein fairer Preis und die Technik ist Top. 
Ich hätte auch noch das Corsair HX620 zum Vergleich heranziehen können, aber es hatte schon von der Effizienz her keine Chance gegen das Infiniti, vorallendingen bei Auslastungen von unter 20% hat das Corsair Federn gelassen.
Ich habe damals 81 Watt, 3D 117 für das Corsair gemessen und 70 Watt, 3D 109 Watt für das Infiniti. Die Verbarbeitung war auch nicht ganz auf dem Niveau.

Links das Infiniti, rechts das PRO82+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier auch, von oben sehen sich die Netzteile besonders ähnlich, auch wenn das Infiniti etwas länger ist und mit 135mm  einen größeren Ventilator besitzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Einen Test um um zu gucken ob die einzelnen Spannungstoleranzen eingehalten werden, werde ich noch nachliefern. Die Rechtschreibung wird auch ncohmal einer kleinen Kontrolle unterzogen


----------



## StellaNor (9. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöner Test 
Hätte mir die Bilder im Text integriert gewünscht, damit geschilderte Probleme gleich sichtbar sind.

Ja, das leidige Problem mit dem 20+4 und 4+4 Stecker hatte ich auch festgestellt. Aber sind die Stecker ersteinmal "reingefummelt", spielt es keine Rolle mehr (Bei der MODU-Serie gibt es gottseidank nur 24-Pin-Stecker). Das Problem mit dem Lüftergitter hatte ich bei keinem meiner getesteten PRO und MODU - das ist auch ein wenig auf dein Gehäuse zurückzuführen. Die Kabel beim PRO hab ich auch bei meinem Test auf Dexgo bemängelt, allerdings der Länge wegen. Mir sind sie einfach zu kurz und in einem Tower gibt es damit Probleme.

Dafür besticht die Serie durch ihre excellente Effizienz. Meiner Meinung nach das Kaufargument schlechthin unbesehen der geschilderten Probleme. Die Qualität ist einwandfrei.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (9. Mai 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test
> Hätte mir die Bilder im Text integriert gewünscht, damit geschilderte Probleme gleich sichtbar sind.



Danke 

Ich war ja noch nciht fertig, die Bilder sind jetzt im Text eingebunden 
Ich werd jetzt ersteimal nach Hause fahren und mich dann nach den Kaffe noch ein bissl um den Text und die Übersicht kümmern 

MFG


----------



## mFuSE (12. Mai 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Dafür besticht die Serie durch ihre excellente Effizienz. Meiner Meinung nach das Kaufargument schlechthin unbesehen der geschilderten Probleme. Die Qualität ist einwandfrei.



Der hier muss sein -> 


-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-geh-use/13976-zalman-zm360b-aps-2.html



Gut, bei dem Pro gehts ja noch, die Modu Dinger sind dagegen eine Unverschämtheit hoch 10.


Wofür zahlt man da teils 20 Aufschlag? 
Enermax wird wieder ein Heidengeld damit machen - dabei bestechen diese Netzteile weder durch Qualität, Ausstattung geschweige denn Leistung ...

Aber sie haben ja den Geekfaktor


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Mai 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Der hier muss sein ->
> 
> 
> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-geh-use/13976-zalman-zm360b-aps-2.html
> ...



mhm, echt krass. Wusste gar nicht, dass mein VX450W sooo eine gute Wahl gewesen ist im Gegensatz zu den Enermax-Teilen... 
Gut, ich hab mal mein Ohr an das hintere Lüftergitter beim Netzteil gehalten => saulaut, aber ein wenig weggegangen und schon weitaus leiser. Im PC nervt die Festplatte und diese wird dann durch eine WD SE mit 500 Gb+ Scythe Quiet Driver ersetzt und dann kann ich die Lautstärke des Netzteils fast in Reinform hören und beurteilen. (leider wird die CPU-Abluft übers netzteil entsorgt, anstatt über den 80er Hecklüfter, was aber nicht so viel ist)


----------



## mFuSE (12. Mai 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> mhm, echt krass. Wusste gar nicht, dass mein VX450W sooo eine gute Wahl gewesen ist im Gegensatz zu den Enermax-Teilen...



Ja .. ich muss etwas gegen die EnermaxSeuche bashorn .... gelten ja wieder fast überall als QuasiStandard  


Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> ... Gut, ich hab mal mein Ohr an das hintere Lüftergitter beim Netzteil gehalkten => saulaut, aber ein wenig weggegangen und schon weitaus leiser. ...





Jo, leise oder gar passiv ist es leider nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werte um ~22db sind gut hörbar.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Mai 2008)

Generell ist aber bei meinem PC die Festplatte am nervigsten, vor allem wenn bei Vista andauernd Zugriffe erfolgen. Nach Einbau einer neuen, größeren, leiseren Platte + Quiet Drive kann ich mehr zum Netzteil an sich sagen.


----------



## StellaNor (12. Mai 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Ja .. ich muss etwas gegen die EnermaxSeuche bashorn .... gelten ja wieder fast überall als QuasiStandard



Gerne darfst du gegen Enermax oder wen auch immer wettern, aber mach das bitte in deinem eigenen Thread und diskutiere es dort aus. Hier geht es einzig um den Test von Rain_In_May_84. Also bitte Back to topic.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Mai 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Der hier muss sein ->
> 
> 
> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-geh-use/13976-zalman-zm360b-aps-2.html



Was bei deinem MODU82+ schief gelaufen ist weiß ich nicht. Dat ist mir ein Rätsel


mFuSE schrieb:


> Gut, bei dem Pro gehts ja noch, die Modu Dinger sind dagegen eine Unverschämtheit hoch 10.


Warum sie (die MODU Reihe) kosten zwischen 12-20 mehr wie die vergleichbaren PRO82+



mFuSE schrieb:


> Wofür zahlt man da teils 20 Aufschlag?
> Enermax wird wieder ein Heidengeld damit machen - dabei bestechen diese Netzteile weder durch Qualität, Ausstattung geschweige denn Leistung ...


Hat man bei den Corsairs aber auch das HX520 kostet 13 mehr wie das VX550. 
Was die Qualität angeht, wenn das VX genauso verarbeitet ist wie das HX dann sieht die Verarbeitung in meinen Augen eindeutig bei den Enermax besser aus. Zudem dein VX ist ein fixes Netzteil, während die MODUs modular sind, daher auch der etwas höhere Preis, den man btw. auch bei Corsair zahlen muss um modular zu sein 



mFuSE schrieb:


> Aber sie haben ja den Geekfaktor



Der ist mir Wurscht, das PRO liefert einen gute Vorstellung ab und mehr will ich nicht, wenn da Xilence drauf steht wär mir das auch egal.



mFuSE schrieb:


> Ja .. ich muss etwas gegen die EnermaxSeuche bashorn .... gelten ja wieder fast überall als QuasiStandard


Kannst du ja machen, aber ich habe eher gedacht, dass bei uns im Forum die Be quiet Seuche ausgebrochen ist 
Zumal ja die Liberty Reihe nun wirklich nicht mehr up to date war 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> mhm, echt krass. Wusste gar nicht, dass mein VX450W sooo eine gute Wahl gewesen ist im Gegensatz zu den Enermax-Teilen...


Wie gesagt keine Ahnung, was bei mFuse falsch gelaufen ist, aber ich habe mein Enermax Infiniti direkt von PCGH (es war dort das Testsample) und es hat dort mit gemessenen Wirkungsgrad von 83%+ geglänzt, das PRO82+ geht von der Effizienz her nochmal eine Stufe höher und da die PRO und die MODU Reihe fast identisch sind, sollten sie ohne weiteres ein VX schlagen können (zumal ja beide Reihen eine 80+ in Bronze bekommen haben und die VX, HX Reihe "nur" ein 80+ bekommen hat).

@ Steffi
das wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen  
mFuse ist halt so wie er ist, mich hat das jetzt nicht sonderlich gestört.
Trotzdem Tänks, weil du hast natürlich Recht es gehört eigentlich nit hierhin 

MFG


----------



## mFuSE (12. Mai 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> @ Steffi
> das wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen
> mFuse ist halt so wie er ist, mich hat das jetzt nicht sonderlich gestört.
> Trotzdem Tänks, weil du hast natürlich Recht es gehört eigentlich nit hierhin
> ...



Kritik gehört nicht in einen Test? 
ähm ja ne ist klar 



technisch sollten beide Serien identisch sein - der Unterschied ist (wahrscheinlich) nur das Modulare Stecksystem.

Dir fehlt es halt an brauchbaren VergleichsNT welche ich in Form eines Zalman 360, Tagan U15, Corsair 450 und Enermax Modu82 nachliefere ....


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Mai 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Kritik gehört nicht in einen Test?
> ähm ja ne ist klar



Doch natürlich solltest du Kritik üben 
aber du hast nicht am PRO82+ "rumgenörgelt" bzw. an meinem Test, sondern an deinem MODU82+. Das ist es auch glaube ich was Stella meinte 

Wie gesagt mir ists egal, weil meins funzt einwandfrei und hält was es verspricht. Deins hat natürlich nicht so gehalten was es versprochen hat, drum kann ich dich auch verstehen.

btw. ein olles Tagan 330W U01 hätte ich auch noch zum Test heranziehen können, aber 1. war ich zu faul es auszubauen und 2. ist das Ding so Effizient wie eine Dampfmaschiene 

MFG


----------



## mFuSE (15. Mai 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mir ists egal, weil meins funzt einwandfrei und hält was es verspricht. Deins hat natürlich nicht so gehalten was es versprochen hat, drum kann ich dich auch verstehen.




Naja, das NT war ja nicht ineffizient ... nur können es andere halt noch besser 


Mein Vergleich zwischen dem 360APS Zalman und dem 420 Enermax muss streng genommen schon eingeklammert werden - 60Watt weniger Nennleistung ergeben bei meinem System schon einen deutlichen Vorteil dem Zalman gegenüber ....

Dagegen passt der Vergleich mit dem Corsair 450 schon ganz gut da rein ^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. Juni 2008)

So ich hab mal mein Enermax auf Spannungsstabilität überprüft (soweit es mir möglich war) mit dem Programm Everest und meinen Multimeter. Mit dem Multimeter habe ich 12V und die 5V am Molex Stecker abgegriffen. Das Ergebnis: minimal 4,91 Volt und maximal 4,96 Volt auf der 5 Volt. Für 12V war das Ergebnis 12,06 minmal und 12,14 maximal. Die 3,3 Volt kann ich leider nirgendwo abgreifen 
Everest zeigte minimal 3,31V maximal 3,4V für 3,3V, minimal 5,04V maximal 5,14V für 5V und 11,91V maximal 12,06V  für 12V an. Zulässig sind laut ATX12V 2.2 für 3,3V: 3,14-3,47 Volt; für 5V: 4,75-5,25 Volt; für 12V 11,4-12,6 Volt.
Also das Enermax ist sehr Spannungsstabil  auf allen Leitungen.

So das wars zur Ergänzung. Stabilitätsprobleme gab es bis jetzt nicht. Bin also weiterhin sehr zufrieden mit dem Netzteil.

MFG


----------

